# black granite bull calf



## wynedot55 (Jul 29, 2008)

heres black granites bull calf at 6 or 7 months old


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2008)

That's one big calf! Is he an up and coming herd bull? I think you have yourself some real nice herd bulls. You out to have some beautiful calves coming up! :coolsun


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 29, 2008)

i asked mackie last nite do i need to cut his balls off.or is he a herd bull.he said he is a herd bull.an that he would bring $1500 to $2000 in the right sale.he said the bottom price on his at that age should be $900 to $1000.ill quit bragging now sorry.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2008)

You have every right to brag. He is a beautiful animal.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks kitty


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi!  Where did your avatar go? 



			
				wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thanks kitty


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 30, 2008)

Chris aka Barney said:
			
		

> Hi!  Where did your avatar go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never had an avator.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry :bouquet   I must be a little wacky! 




			
				wynedot55 said:
			
		

> Chris aka Barney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CowGirl95 (Jul 31, 2008)

cute calf!


----------

